

Why There's No Financial Advice for Most Americans - T-A
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-10-22/why-there-s-no-financial-advice-for-most-americans.html

======
beat
Simple. Financial advice is valuable, so financial advisors prefer to get
paid. And paying for their time means that they offer more value than they
cost. That really doesn't happen until an individual's wealth reaches a
certain inflection point, which is basically upper middle class. It's in the
financial best interest of the advisors to work for the clients with the most
money.

Below that, there are any number of free or inexpensive resources, books, etc
available. If you're disciplined enough to take the advice of a financial
planner, you're probably disciplined enough to to follow the advice in "Saving
for Dummies" or somesuch.

